# Single Dose Container/Canister



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I remember Callum have found some of these and offered them to the forum. Any idea where I can order some from?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi!

I think it was a group (bulk) buy! However, I just happen to have twenty of them which I am not using and they are yours for a tenner plus postage. I bought them with great ideas to take them on business trips with each day's dose pre-measured for grinding but just found them too bulky and found other methods!

Let me know if you're interested!

David


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

David,

let me see how I can arrange this with Coffeechap. Coffeechap will send me some things soon and if it can be done I will ask you to send them to him.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

charris said:


> David,
> 
> let me see how I can arrange this with Coffeechap. Coffeechap will send me some things soon and if it can be done I will ask you to send them to him.


Whatever ....


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

What I meant I will get these from you - please pm me your paypal address - and instead of sending these to Cyprus you will send them to Dave (Coffechap) who will send some other heaviest things to me. (I am explaining it like this because it seems I confused you above...)


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Let me find the postage cost and I'll pm you.


----------

